# Is this Rust?



## millerk0486 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have owned this 22.5 WSM for about  a year now and recently the past few times I've used it, I have what looks to be rust on the inside. I keep it covered with the provided cover I always make sure it is dry when I put it away. It is always dry when I get it out and in always remove this brown/orange dust that always seems to build up in it now. Does anybody know what this is and why it keeps happening? Has any other WSM owners had this issue? Pics below... 













IMG_20131110_105410_594.jpg



__ millerk0486
__ Nov 10, 2013


















IMG_20131110_105445_809.jpg



__ millerk0486
__ Nov 10, 2013


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

hmmm thats interesting. When you wipe it off does it seem like rust dust?


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2013)

Not a WSM user, but have used Weber kettles for many years.

I have never seen anything like that pic.

I can't imagine a Weber rusting like that.  The only thing I have seen is tiny spots of rust where the enamel got chipped from a lid being dropped on the patio. 

No adult beverages involved in that maneuver, I assure you!

As Brian said, I would wipe it.  I bet it wipes off and you see good enamel underneath?

What would make it look like that, again, I cannot imagine?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my mind spinning on this one?

Maryland?  High humidity area?  Lots of fog?  Covers can cause problems in that situation.

Any rust on iron parts in the smoker?

Just chasing zebras in my mind?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 12, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> hmmm thats interesting. When you wipe it off does it seem like rust dust?


I am able to wipe it all off with a vegetable brush and water just fine. Rust dust is the only way I can explain it. I have looked all over for a possible source, but nothing. It all seems to come from the top and run all down it. Nothing on the outside, only the inside.

Just before I started noticing it, I had creosote building up in it, so I power washed it off with a low pressure electric power washer and gave it a good cleaning using a mild dish soap and water. I never used anything abrasive. It was sunny that day, so i let fully dry before putting it away.


Venture said:


> Not a WSM user, but have used Weber kettles for many years.
> 
> I have never seen anything like that pic.
> 
> ...


When I wipe it off, it is just like new underneath. I have had my lid fall once before too, but it never chipped or got damaged either.


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 12, 2013)

Venture said:


> Got my mind spinning on this one?
> 
> Maryland?  High humidity area?  Lots of fog?  Covers can cause problems in that situation.
> 
> ...


In the summer, it can get pretty humid. It was a wet summer for us this year. Fog isn't usually an issue my area. I haven't seen anything else rust on or in the smoker from what I can tell.

I'm debating on writing to Weber and seeing if they have any suggestions or have come across this issue in the past.


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also, if you look closely at the picture of the lid, you can see what looks like a distinct crackling or breaking pattern around the vent and then also on the right where the screw/wing nut (thermometer) is. This is what the creosote build up looked like before when I cleaned it off. Is it possible that it wasn't creosote and it was actually the enamel or some other protective coating that flaked off?













IMG_20131110_105410_594.jpg



__ millerk0486
__ Nov 12, 2013


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just looked at the Virtual Weber Bullet forums and found this same issue in their FAQ's...
*Q:** What is that rust-colored residue inside the lid? Is the metal rusting?*

*A:* The cooker has a porcelain enamel finish that will not rust. The rust-colored residue is smoke-laden moisture that deposits inside the lid and dries. It can be washed or brushed it off as part of your normal cleaning routine. Photos 1-2 show the lid before and after cleaning with a stiff bristle brush and water from the garden hose.
*Q:** What is that black material peeling off inside the cooker? Is the finish coming off?*

*A:* The black material is carbonized grease that builds up over time and flakes off from the inside walls of the cooker. Any loose material can be brushed off as part of your normal cleaning process.
So I guess my next question would be is, how do i prevent the Smoke-Laden moisture from doing this. It never did this before when it was new... Hmmm???


----------



## dumasbro2 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't do a thing with it. Makes it more stable when smoking. Keep the loose stuff off and that's about it.


----------

